# Wolves Den



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoplias Intermedius

















Hoplias Curupira 10"

















Hoplias Curupira 13"









Hoplias Curupira 15"

















Hoplias Aimara 15"









Hoplias Aimara 9"

Changing water can really consider a hard time when come to Aimara tank...

Clearing mostly of the small pabble...risking my hand....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you got some big fish there........i wouldnt wanna put my hand near any of them..........


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

see it swift action...





Before my hand can go near the cover...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if Neil aka lonewolf is still checking out BCA as he is also a wolffish addict. Hugo should be here to check it out too.

Nice one! I only have a curupira in my tank as they seem to be able to keep in comm tank. Wanted an amaira but way too aggressive for comm tank. mala are great too but I don't see a lot of big ones being sold here.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!
When i first saw the pictures before the video.. i wuz like "ehhh.. sure? why do people like dull colored fish?" And now after the videos? =) well.. where can i sign up for one? Gawd they look deadly!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to add a High Fin Red Wolfish to your collection.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> You need to add a High Fin Red Wolfish to your collection.


I think he only wants the hardcore wolffish not the puny ones.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I think he only wants the hardcore wolffish not the puny ones.


I did keep them too. Just that I am more toward the Hoplias family.

Hoplias Lacerdae just reach my country...very stress haha as it is not cheap...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I did keep them too. Just that I am more toward the Hoplias family.
> 
> Hoplias Lacerdae just reach my country...very stress haha as it is not cheap...


Yep I do like the genus hoplias species too.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW!!
> When i first saw the pictures before the video.. i wuz like "ehhh.. sure? why do people like dull colored fish?" And now after the videos? =) well.. where can i sign up for one? Gawd they look deadly!


This is still my fav.clip






Let it snow let it snow let it snow.... 
snowing scale.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

nice collection! Totally sick,Awesome! And all the way from singapore,too..... Thanks for sharing,Wolfman.....Personally,Im looking to add a 46+ cm hoplias aimara,to my empty 120 gallon,very soon.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can we have a little more videos pls =)


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Can we have a little more videos pls =)


pretty please.More cool vids!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what size tank do you recommend for a Hoplias Curupira??


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> nice collection! Totally sick,Awesome! And all the way from singapore,too..... Thanks for sharing,Wolfman.....Personally,Im looking to add a 46+ cm hoplias aimara,to my empty 120 gallon,very soon.


Their growth rate is slow....just gotten a lacerdae 3 days back....

Go get your aimara and post it here as well


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

beN said:


> what size tank do you recommend for a Hoplias Curupira??


39" x 24" x 24"
still the bigger the better


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> 39" x 24" x 24"
> still the bigger the better


awesome. just might have to do this...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Their growth rate is slow....just gotten a lacerdae 3 days back....
> 
> Go get your aimara and post it here as well


Lacerdae? Cool! Your collection is becoming more and more awesome...
As for an aimara,...IDEALLY,I could only dream of getting a specimen like the one below,belonging to someone in the USA(ICON is its name and it is approximately,31 inches to 3 feet long).....I might have to buy a larger tank than my 120 gal,lol!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

When do we get the first aid video for the finger?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Here more clip of it.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Lacerdae? Cool! Your collection is becoming more and more awesome...
> As for an aimara,...IDEALLY,I could only dream of getting a specimen like the one below,belonging to someone in the USA(ICON is its name and it is approximately,31 inches to 3 feet long).....I might have to buy a larger tank than my 120 gal,lol!


Yes I know who's wolf that belong to... Seen the picture afew time might be the biggest seen in fish tank.

Go get one. I really hope to get amapa aimara.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> When do we get the first aid video for the finger?


What do you mean???


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Yes I know who's wolf that belong to... Seen the picture afew time might be the biggest seen in fish tank.
> 
> Go get one. I really hope to get amapa aimara.


ICON belongs to Len51 over at MFK...thru shark aquarium,i think.

Wolfman,I would love to go get one myself from VZ via Costa Rica since the approximate cost for a three foot h. aimara is roughly $3K+ USD from an importer.That is if u can find one.

yes,those amapas are unique,so i've heard.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> What do you mean???


Lol,....i think he means,a video of your finger after its been bitten by your 15" aimara.whether or not you choose to stick your hand in the tank on purpose or accidently to achieve that FIRST AID video,is entirely up to you!I read somewhere that an aimara bite is akin to a dog bite.

BTW,....very nice BIG BLACK WOLF in your first video.That is a phat fat h.curupira!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Lol,....i think he means,a video of your finger after its been bitten by your 15" aimara.whether or not you choose to stick your hand in the tank on purpose or accidently to achieve that FIRST AID video,is entirely up to you!I read somewhere that an aimara bite is akin to a dog bite.
> 
> BTW,....very nice BIG BLACK WOLF in your first video.That is a phat fat h.curupira!












after it had ate a 9" goby


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> ICON belongs to Len51 over at MFK...thru shark aquarium,i think.
> 
> Wolfman,I would love to go get one myself from VZ via Costa Rica since the approximate cost for a three foot h. aimara is roughly $3K+ USD from an importer.That is if u can find one.
> 
> yes,those amapas are unique,so i've heard.


I rather you get a size that is over 1ft. or more so you have enough play time and it is much cheaper... I worry too big might not be so active anymore.
I believe their price not have drop alot....
Eg usd800....


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> after it had ate a 9" goby


hahaha,...I bet after your Big Black Wolf gobbled that Goby,...the goby was still thrashing in its belly for a couple of minutes!....nice pic.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I rather you get a size that is over 1ft. or more so you have enough play time and it is much cheaper... I worry too big might not be so active anymore.
> I believe their price not have drop alot....
> Eg usd800....


thanks for the suggestion,Wolfman.

I'll probaly get one that is around 40+ cm only.....approximately 1K-1.5K usd.

Heard thru the grapevine that ICON(if im not mistaken),...Len51's 3 foot aimara has passed just recently.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> thanks for the suggestion,Wolfman.
> 
> I'll probaly get one that is around 40+ cm only.....approximately 1K-1.5K usd.
> 
> Heard thru the grapevine that ICON(if im not mistaken),...Len51's 3 foot aimara has passed just recently.


Get around my size 14" will be just nice.
I wonder how long he keep it.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

He first posted it on MFK this past january,2010 and I heard it passed just recently,this week......He probaly had it for 1 to 2 years prior to that since sharkaquarium had 2 for sale a couple years ago.

yeah,a 14" to 17" h.aimara would do just fine in my empty 24" x 24" x 4' long,120 gal.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> He first posted it on MFK this past january,2010 and I heard it passed just recently,this week......He probaly had it for 1 to 2 years prior to that since sharkaquarium had 2 for sale a couple years ago.
> 
> yeah,a 14" to 17" h.aimara would do just fine in my empty 24" x 24" x 4' long,120 gal.


Ya their growth rate is slow... I got mine end of Jan till now...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

your curupia are just awesome. tell me something, do they grow fast from 8inch's??


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice wolfish! Love the 8th pic how the red eyes make them look like robot killers lol.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

beN said:


> your curupia are just awesome. tell me something, do they grow fast from 8inch's??


They are big eater by grow very slow almost 1" a year as they dun grow in length but size...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> Nice wolfish! Love the 8th pic how the red eyes make them look like robot killers lol.


Thanks... Please post your wolf fish here too
wolves den is for everyone that like wolf fish and kept them.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Thanks... Please post your wolf fish here too
> wolves den is for everyone that like wolf fish and kept them.


Wolfman,it's great that you have started "wolves den" for the rest of us wolffish fanatics to post our own hoplias/erythrinus pictures(and all the way from singapore too!),here on BCA.Hopefully,I will be able to score my own h. aimara very soon.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think im going to scoop up a curupira @ the end of month..just need to make some tank space for this future beast. Wolfman has truely got me hooked i think. LOL!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

beN said:


> i think im going to scoop up a curupira @ the end of month..just need to make some tank space for this future beast. Wolfman has truely got me hooked i think. LOL!!!


Go get it and post it here...
They are very interesting. 
Hope more will join in the thread


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> They are big eater by grow very slow almost 1" a year as they dun grow in length but size...


through word of mouth,I have learned that h. curupiras are indeed big eaters and thus big poopers also.From 8" to 13" they slow right down in growth,length-wise and probaly max out at 13" or 14",...although a specimen at 15"-17" was up for sale for $400 usd on MFK late last year.But it wasnt positively id'ed as a h.curupira since this new species was officially named h.curupira on june,2009.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Wolfman,it's great that you have started "wolves den" for the rest of us wolffish fanatics to post our own hoplias/erythrinus pictures(and all the way from singapore too!),here on BCA.Hopefully,I will be able to score my own h. aimara very soon.


Well it just happen that I am lucky enough to get them...
I wait for a few years for them too. Didn't know they will reach my country.
Hope more will post here


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman,all you need to complete your hoplias collection,to my knowledge,is an hoplias australis and a hoplias brasiliensis.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Omg. That's one aggressive fish haha. Have you ever tried hand feeding it before


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Wolfman,all you need to complete your hoplias collection,to my knowledge,is an hoplias australis and a hoplias brasiliensis.


I think still got long way to go I remember there is 14...,

H. aimara; *
H. brasiliensis;*
H. lacerdae;*
H. malabaricus;*
H. microcephalus;*
H. microlepis;*
H. patana;*
H. teres;
H. curupira;*
H. australis;*
H. intermedius*

Still got afew I left out... Any help to fill in?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Omg. That's one aggressive fish haha. Have you ever tried hand feeding it before


No sun dare... Reason is I think I can feel the pain
see video clip if you can feel...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that is brutal in an awesome way. Monster represent!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow that is brutal in an awesome way. Monster represent!!!!


It was 5" and become 1"...
I remember you saying that you have a blackwol.
How about some picture of it

Keep them coming


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman, could you please post a couple videos of the Hoplias Curupira. thats if you have any??

ben


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow that is brutal in an awesome way. Monster represent!!!!


I second that motion! That is totally gruesome.those aimaras are killer. they have bodies of pure muscle and fury.those goliath wolves rule!


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I think still got long way to go I remember there is 14...,
> 
> H. aimara; *
> H. brasiliensis;*
> ...


Sorry,Wolfman,i forgot the rest of the hoplias'...

Among your above list of eleven,hoplias aimaras belong within their own group.

As do the h. lacerdae.And h.brasiliensis,curupira,australis,intermedius were part of the formerly all encompassing Hoplias Lacerdae group.

then the common wolf aka h.malabaricus.

the 4 remaining,h. patana,teres,microlepsis,and microcephalus are not as widespread or available as the others.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> It was 5" and become 1"...
> I remember you saying that you have a blackwol.
> How about some picture of it
> 
> Keep them coming


Used to have one at 9" but it jumped out of the tank. They are just powerful fish.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

beN said:


> Wolfman, could you please post a couple videos of the Hoplias Curupira. thats if you have any??
> 
> ben


Sure will do but give me a week plus I want to comm my black wolf.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Used to have one at 9" but it jumped out of the tank. They are just powerful fish.


Dun know but my black wolf seem lazy to jump when they hit 12" and above.... Perhaps getting aimara????
After keeping aimara most of the fishes will consider weakling...
The only true monster that bang on glass till mouth bleed still bang.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Sorry,Wolfman,i forgot the rest of the hoplias'...
> 
> Among your above list of eleven,hoplias aimaras belong within their own group.
> 
> ...


I am now keeping all the hoplias picture from the net and put into their own folder eg aimara --> amapa folder , sao felix folder ... And those sp I just put aside till able to ID them.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Dun know but my black wolf seem lazy to jump when they hit 12" and above.... Perhaps getting aimara????
> After keeping aimara most of the fishes will consider weakling...
> The only true monster that bang on glass till mouth bleed still bang.


Yes,I agree.Aimara is the only true monster that bangs on the glass trying to bite the snot out of its owner on the other side.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Yes,I agree.Aimara is the only true monster that bangs on the glass trying to bite the snot out of its owner on the other side.


Dun forget the healing rate... It like Jason from Friday the 13.
Heal fast and go for the kill again...

Once I know there is a aimara which is badly attack by a black wolf due to size different. It was so bad that you can just throw it away....
But after a week plus, it is 100% recover with no scar.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*First Aid kit available at my place!*



hopelessamor said:


> Lol,....i think he means,a video of your finger after its been bitten by your 15" aimara.whether or not you choose to stick your hand in the tank on purpose or accidently to achieve that FIRST AID video,is entirely up to you!I read somewhere that an aimara bite is akin to a dog bite.
> 
> BTW,....very nice BIG BLACK WOLF in your first video.That is a phat fat h.curupira!


That's what I saw recently on UTube; video of wolf fish speed followed by video of hobbyist treating his hand. Of course, now I want one.

(already have first aid kit, good to go)


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Different variants of h.aimara have different temperaments.Im trying to score myself one from venezuela.they are known to be among the bigger,meaner,and nastier h.aimaras.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> Of course, now I want one.


Want "one" what?? An aimara bite? Some battle scars? lol


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Different variants of h.aimara have different temperaments.Im trying to score myself one from venezuela.they are known to be among the bigger,meaner,and nastier h.aimaras.


Yes you are right... but can consider amapa river too as also very agressive...





above not mine but it a amapa


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman,here is a minor bite from an h. aimara(I've seen more severe,but i just cant find the pics at the moment):


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

here kitty kitty,come closer to the big bad wolf(JK....to all garfield owners here on BCA!):Actually,the hoplias aimara pictured is just a baby.Probaly,only about 12" to 16" long.....


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

NOW,......Here is an H. aimara specimen,that i would love to get(it is a good 22" to 26" in length):


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Wolfman,here is a minor bite from an h. aimara(I've seen more severe,but i just cant find the pics at the moment):


That bro Steve aka Jelly finger.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Here comes the latest member to the wolves den...14" Hoplias Lacerdae


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice pick-up Wolfman! Definitely a Lacerdae...not a Malabaricus by virtue of the head shape and body patterns alone......way different from from curupira,intermedius,brasiliensis,australis,etc.......and for sure not an aimara,but hopefully your lacerdae will grow to 3/4 aimara size(which is 75 cm in the wild).....Awesome.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Very nice pick-up Wolfman! Definitely a Lacerdae...not a Malabaricus by virtue of the head shape and body patterns alone......way different from from curupira,intermedius,brasiliensis,australis,etc.......and for sure not an aimara,but hopefully your lacerdae will grow to 3/4 aimara size(which is 75 cm in the wild).....Awesome.


If I am not wrong can grow bigger than that same size or bigger than aimara


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> If I am not wrong can grow bigger than that same size or bigger than aimara


Wolfman,I could be wrong,but I think Lacerdae reach only 75-80 cm max size and H.aimara can grow to 124 cm,in the wild.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Anything that is above 60cm will be interesting...
At 14" already a monster, plus another 10" will be insane...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah,that 14" hoplias lacerdae that you just added looks like its gonna be a BEAST.BTW,are you keeping him in a solitary tank?
Also,I just found a 20 inch hoplias aimara from Guyana,being sold in eastern canada.MONSTER! lol.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Yeah,that 14" hoplias lacerdae that you just added looks like its gonna be a BEAST.BTW,are you keeping him in a solitary tank?
> Also,I just found a 20 inch hoplias aimara from Guyana,being sold in eastern canada.MONSTER! lol.


But consider again I seen aimara that is not aggressive...
14" can comm with 13" blackwolf...
Not my type of aimara, that one from vz...
Get colombia better like mine a killer


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

ok i have just did something dangerous.... 
so far so good...
picture taken with my iphone...










let hope it work out nice...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i like that photo looks cool
what kind of i phone you got the quality is better then the one i got


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

TCR said:


> i like that photo looks cool
> what kind of i phone you got the quality is better then the one i got


Normal 3G S ....


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> But consider again I seen aimara that is not aggressive...
> 14" can comm with 13" blackwolf...
> Not my type of aimara, that one from vz...
> Get colombia better like mine a killer


Wolfman,Im kind of hesistant to get that 20 inch Guyana Hoplias Aimara from eastern Canada ,but your colombian aimara is surely a killer at 15 inches......IF ever you want to sell it my address is 4900 Chester,Vancouver,B.C.,Canada.....just kidding!!!......MAYBE.I may be mistaken,but Vene aimaras are just as Nasty and have lots of Biting jam as colombians do.At 13" black wolves are probaly max size,but wait until a Vene grows from 14" and reaches 17" to 19 inches,that is when they rev up and go berzerko.Nothing in a tank is safe.Not your gloved hand.Nothing....MONSTER.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> ok i have just did something dangerous....
> so far so good...
> picture taken with my iphone...
> 
> ...


WOW,dude,that is dangerous,kinda like riding a motorcycle at nighttime,in the rain,and without a helmet.

From what I observed,the bottom hoplias is the Lacerdae,right?

Wolfman,and the top hoplias,the skinnier and shorter,wolffish,is either,most likely,your h.intermedius or a h.curupira.Right?

In any event,In my humble opinion,your h. lacerdae will attack from the bottom and gore the top wolf's belly in due time....let us know the outcome....I could be wrong though in my prediction...Dont know too much about lacerdae's extent of either human,object,or feeder aggression.

By the way,those 2 feeder fish in there with the wolves are probaly ancient history and fish poop by now right?!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> WOW,dude,that is dangerous,kinda like riding a motorcycle at nighttime,in the rain,and without a helmet.
> 
> From what I observed,the bottom hoplias is the Lacerdae,right?
> 
> ...


well lacerdae is harmless and blackwolf is too small to do anything funny so that why I am able to comm them.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Wolfman,Im kind of hesistant to get that 20 inch Guyana Hoplias Aimara from eastern Canada ,but your colombian aimara is surely a killer at 15 inches......IF ever you want to sell it my address is 4900 Chester,Vancouver,B.C.,Canada.....just kidding!!!......MAYBE.I may be mistaken,but Vene aimaras are just as Nasty and have lots of Biting jam as colombians do.At 13" black wolves are probaly max size,but wait until a Vene grows from 14" and reaches 17" to 19 inches,that is when they rev up and go berzerko.Nothing in a tank is safe.Not your gloved hand.Nothing....MONSTER.


You can get the Guyana. 
My mistake the not aggressive is from VZ
get it and post it here


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> well lacerdae is harmless and blackwolf is too small to do anything funny so that why I am able to comm them.


Yeah,u are right on both counts.hoplias curupira is too small at 13" to do any damage whatsoever,except to feeders.....And I heard before,from last year that lacerdae can be communed.....as you did just now......but im not too sure of lacerdaes temperament after 60 cm....let us know.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> You can get the Guyana.
> My mistake the not aggressive is from VZ
> get it and post it here


yes,i heard from eastern sources that Guyana hoplias aimaras are nasty.And i'll take your word for it and by virtue of your videos,...colombian hoplias aimaras are killer,......But by virtue of a foremost hoplias aimara expert on the west coast of the golden state,Vene hoplias aimaras are just as mean as hell as the above two......maybe,among a batch of 6 vene aimaras with varying degrees of either human,object,tank mate,or feeder aggression,....you may have witnessed a vene aimara that was injured,not conditioned properly to its new tank,or attacked by its own kind in the wild wherein,now it is thrown into a CUBICLE of a swimming space compared to in the wild,lets say anything less than 65 gallons,then maybe its true killer instincts are stunted.
I have heard of a 17-18 inch vene aimara being very very human and object aggressive and not as aggressive with large feeders but aggressive nonetheless..And even slightly less aggressive with large tankmates,BUT in due time,say 6 hours it will snap and chomp at the roommate.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> yes,i heard from eastern sources that Guyana hoplias aimaras are nasty.And i'll take your word for it and by virtue of your videos,...colombian hoplias aimaras are killer,......But by virtue of a foremost hoplias aimara expert on the west coast of the golden state,Vene hoplias aimaras are just as mean as hell as the above two......maybe,among a batch of 6 vene aimaras with varying degrees of either human,object,tank mate,or feeder aggression,....you may have witnessed a vene aimara that was injured,not conditioned properly to its new tank,or attacked by its own kind in the wild wherein,now it is thrown into a CUBICLE of a swimming space compared to in the wild,lets say anything less than 65 gallons,then maybe its true killer instincts are stunted.
> I have heard of a 17-18 inch vene aimara being very very human and object aggressive and not as aggressive with large feeders but aggressive nonetheless..And even slightly less aggressive with large tankmates,BUT in due time,say 6 hours it will snap and chomp at the roommate.


Today my LFS said stock list got Guyana hoplias aimaras.....
but it is really high price...I was wondering if it is the same one you mention...
I wonder how it look like?? Online check is most dark brown and not much of a design....
BTW any different between French Guyana and Guyana??


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Today my LFS said stock list got Guyana hoplias aimaras.....
> but it is really high price...I was wondering if it is the same one you mention...
> I wonder how it look like?? Online check is most dark brown and not much of a design....
> BTW any different between French Guyana and Guyana??


Belowwater.com based in Montreal,Canada...20 inch Hoplias aimara from guyana,going for 1.4 or 1.6 K,Canadian.....Have 2 aquaintances(here in b.c. and toronto) that have vouched for the company as decent.
I'm a bit geographically-challenged,but i think french guyana and guyana are different countries.

Personally,I would rather fly to that locale,be it montreal,new jersey,or santa ana,california to view a prospective-buy,make a decision,pay for it,and fly back with the aimara....


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice collection.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> very nice collection.


Thank you do post yours here too..
I know you got quite a collection too


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I kinda understand how hard to get those wild fish in singapore as well asian countries. I have a question : is piranha legal in singapore? thanks.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I kinda understand how hard to get those wild fish in singapore as well asian countries. I have a question : is piranha legal in singapore? thanks.


Yea it is but still can get... Just that I think it a pest... If put with aimara still become feeder...
Still waiting for your picture...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Belowwater.com based in Montreal,Canada...20 inch Hoplias aimara from guyana,going for 1.4 or 1.6 K,Canadian.....Have 2 aquaintances(here in b.c. and toronto) that have vouched for the company as decent.
> I'm a bit geographically-challenged,but i think french guyana and guyana are different countries.
> 
> Personally,I would rather fly to that locale,be it montreal,new jersey,or santa ana,california to view a prospective-buy,make a decision,pay for it,and fly back with the aimara....


It around the same price buy convert to my dollar plus freight will be alot...
Can easily get a very nice Asian arowana...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Yea it is but still can get... Just that I think it a pest... If put with aimara still become feeder...
> Still waiting for your picture...


yeah,wolfman,a red belly will become a feeder.I was about to try that last year with a 8-9" RDBP with a 15" wolf,but I didnt want the wolf to sustain any damage.Not too sure about a serrasalmus rhombeus though...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> It around the same price buy convert to my dollar plus freight will be alot...
> Can easily get a very nice Asian arowana...


yeah,freight will cost alot.I might just get my aimara in california.Driving down to get one.Canadian dollar is 95 cents to the U.S. greenback.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> yeah,freight will cost alot.I might just get my aimara in california.Driving down to get one.Canadian dollar is 95 cents to the U.S. greenback.


Go get it and post here, want to learn how to ID the marking and also confirm if it is very very aggressive...
During 2007 was the 1st that I know that there is blackwolf and also wanted to get aimara as it can grow into very big wolf. I remember seeing at cost USD3000 ++ and the exhange rate was much higher then... Reaching here would be atleast $7k - $8k...
I remember waiting for it for 5-6 years since the 1st time I know about it.

I am now still wonder to get the 20" monster or wait for amapa to come in...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Go get it and post here, want to learn how to ID the marking and also confirm if it is very very aggressive...
> During 2007 was the 1st that I know that there is blackwolf and also wanted to get aimara as it can grow into very big wolf. I remember seeing at cost USD3000 ++ and the exhange rate was much higher then... Reaching here would be atleast $7k - $8k...
> I remember waiting for it for 5-6 years since the 1st time I know about it.
> 
> I am now still wonder to get the 20" monster or wait for amapa to come in...


yes,im also contemplating buying that 20" guyana hoplias aimara beast from montreal,eastern canada.probaly not though.

my supplier is in santa ana,california...if i get one from them,it will most likely be a venezuelan,as i am only familiar with venes,but you can still learn to ID its marking especially the reddish tint on lateral body.Venes are as UGLY as hell just like ROAD RASH from motorcycle accident victims,wearing only shorts and t-shirts as gear.Sorry for that analogy wolfman,it was meant for my bud,TCR...Anyways,take it from me Wolfman,Venes are very aggressive.As far as I know,another big time aimara expert on BCA has one from orinoco which is very black,colorful,and MEAN...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> yes,im also contemplating buying that 20" guyana hoplias aimara beast from montreal,eastern canada.probaly not though.
> 
> my supplier is in santa ana,california...if i get one from them,it will most likely be a venezuelan,as i am only familiar with venes,but you can still learn to ID its marking especially the reddish tint on lateral body.Venes are as UGLY as hell just like ROAD RASH from motorcycle accident victims,wearing only shorts and t-shirts as gear.Sorry for that analogy wolfman,it was meant for my bud,TCR...Anyways,take it from me Wolfman,Venes are very aggressive.As far as I know,another big time aimara expert on BCA has one from orinoco which is very black,colorful,and MEAN...


From VZ not aggressive at all I seen comm with a black wolf...
Not my type, the river Orinoco maybe have different catchment area...
1st batch all very aggressive, seem to me more to colobiam...
Then next batch came in which is more to VZ, I was able to get a small one. Not aggressive at all...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> From VZ not aggressive at all I seen comm with a black wolf...
> Not my type, the river Orinoco maybe have different catchment area...
> 1st batch all very aggressive, seem to me more to colobiam...
> Then next batch came in which is more to VZ, I was able to get a small one. Not aggressive at all...


just sent you an email.let me know if u received it or if you can view the pics.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> just sent you an email.let me know if u received it or if you can view the pics.


You can paste it here for all to see.
I only manage to see 1 picture only...
That is a big 18"....


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> You can paste it here for all to see.
> I only manage to see 1 picture only...
> That is a big 18"....


i'll paste the pics of the 20" guyanna and/or vene very soon.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i went out today and grabbed a red high fin wolf fish. i know its the smallest of the family. but it could lead to a curupira. im still thinking about it. i really want to get a proper tank for a beast like that.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

beN said:


> well i went out today and grabbed a red high fin wolf fish. i know its the smallest of the family. but it could lead to a curupira. im still thinking about it. i really want to get a proper tank for a beast like that.


Erythrinus x 2 is a good choice for a 'starter' wolffish....An hoplias curupira will probaly need a minimum tank size of 40 gallons,depending on size of your specimen.btw,curupiras max out at 13 to 14 inches.Curupiras are rather docile and not glass bangers in comparison to the psycho,hoplias aimaras,but Indeed,though,curupiras are beastly when it comes to their appetite and pooing prowess.Plus,hoplias curupiras,"look" mean n nasty.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

beN said:


> well i went out today and grabbed a red high fin wolf fish. i know its the smallest of the family. but it could lead to a curupira. im still thinking about it. i really want to get a proper tank for a beast like that.


Just get it bro and post here you will like it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks fella's. well the red high fin is just a start right now. that curupira is on my radar though. i was thinking of scooping it off Oliver from below water. such a beauty of a wolf!!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Trying to collection all the species of Hoplias Genus.
So far correct me if I am wrong, there is currently only 11 valid name.
Who know perhaps under Hoplias Curupira might form 2-3 more names...

Hoplias aimara	
Hoplias australis	
Hoplias brasiliensis	
Hoplias curupira	
Hoplias lacerdae
Hoplias malabaricus
Hoplias microcephalus	
Hoplias microlepis
Hoplias intermedius	
Hoplias patana	
Hoplias teres


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Trying to collection all the species of Hoplias Genus.
> So far correct me if I am wrong, there is currently only 11 valid name.
> Who know perhaps under Hoplias Curupira might form 2-3 more names...
> 
> ...


Looks,IMHO,like a complete list to me.you might want to pm Felipe over at MFK to verify.Hoplias Curupiras are quite distinct and easy to identify,but who knows...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Looks,IMHO,like a complete list to me.you might want to pm Felipe over at MFK to verify.Hoplias Curupiras are quite distinct and easy to identify,but who knows...


Some info taken from fishbase but seem to be not updated


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman,here is a picture from Below water's book.This company is based in Eastern Canada.The picture is of a supposedly 100cm or 39.5 inch hoplias aimara in the wild,but i doubt that it is actually that size.Probaly,around 75 cm.Since BraveHeartCalif has disappeared along with AshDavid,most likely,i will get that 20-22" aimara from the Guyannas from Below water,sometime within 2 months.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Wolfman,here is a picture from Below water's book.This company is based in Eastern Canada.The picture is of a supposedly 100cm or 39.5 inch hoplias aimara in the wild,but i doubt that it is actually that size.Probaly,around 75 cm.Since BraveHeartCalif has disappeared along with AshDavid,most likely,i will get that 20-22" aimara from the Guyannas from Below water,sometime within 2 months.


I have that picture store on my phone... I like the shot so wild and natural...
It is very big aimara can compare it with the smaller fish & stone...
Have you seen the record size aimara at WW???


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I have that picture store on my phone... I like the shot so wild and natural...
> It is very big aimara can compare it with the smaller fish & stone...
> Have you seen the record size aimara at WW???


Wolfman,....is it this one?It doesnt look 40 kg,but it could be the official one on record for rod n reel.I have seen a picture of an hoplias aimara caught by other methods.It was 124.5 lbs and 4 to 5 feet,down in Venezuela.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoplias microlepis...

info taken from 
Hoplias microlepis : fisheries










Call it wolf fish from Ecuador....

simple ID on it is the big dot on top the cheek...
and the marking on it face got 2 arrow, like a " / " & "\"

some in Japanese website call it Hoplias Sp.









タライロンＳＰ２０ｃｍ程度


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Wolfman,....is it this one?It doesnt look 40 kg,but it could be the official one on record for rod n reel.I have seen a picture of an hoplias aimara caught by other methods.It was 124.5 lbs and 4 to 5 feet,down in Venezuela.


nope...










from Rio Xingu


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Hoplias microlepis...
> 
> info taken from
> Hoplias microlepis : fisheries
> ...


The h. microlepsis can possibly be mistaken for a h.malabaricus to the untrained eye...But I can see what you mean,the h. microlepsis can be easily distinguished from the h. malabaricus.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's right,this is correct picture of the world record size h.aimara(@88lbs) from Rio Xingu.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> that's right,this is correct picture of the world record size h.aimara(@88lbs) from Rio Xingu.


So it the same fish then....notice aimara from Xingu do not have any marking or design....and chocolate brown in colour....


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> The h. microlepsis can possibly be mistaken for a h.malabaricus to the untrained eye...But I can see what you mean,the h. microlepsis can be easily distinguished from the h. malabaricus.


the rest like these 3 really seem hard to find any info/picture on them

Hoplias microcephalus
Hoplias patana
Hoplias teres

these 2 below ....

Hoplias australis
Hoplias brasiliensis

I think still have some people can ID them....
which I will do some research on it...









the above picture is ID as Hoplias australis


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman,found this short video of 18" h. aimara.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this aimara listed at 88lbs or 124.5 lbs?

Here is a mouth view of a 50 pounder:


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> Was this aimara listed at 88lbs or 124.5 lbs?
> 
> Here is a mouth view of a 50 pounder:


sorry I am not sure about that....
It super big ....

....waiting....
....waiting....
For my goliath wolf fish to come...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> ....waiting....
> ....waiting....
> For my goliath wolf fish to come...


Another h. aimara!? Be sure to post vids.
Most likely going to get that 20" guyana aimara within 2 months.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's a blast from the past,April 2009,way before BCA crashed.2 videos of feeding time for a 13"(It is now 15") hoplias curupira.WARNING:THESE VIDEOS ARE GRAPHIC AND INTENDED ONLY FOR MFK's not CICHLID keepers.Wolfman,i'll update the 2 wolves when i ride to kelowna,that's where the 2 are currently,in a month...



seconds...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Haimara

Haimara (Hoplias aimara), also known as Aymara, are large, predaceous fish, which can reach 100 cm (over 3 feet) in length and weigh up to 40 kg. They feed mostly on other fish, but are known to attack any small animal that falls into the water. Haimara are active mostly at dusk and at night.

This fish species is one of the species most frequently caught by the Wai Wai community. Haimara populations within the COCA appear to be healthy, but a noticeable decline in haimara abundance has already occurred near Masakenari village.

*info taken from

Fishes of the Konashen COCA, Guyana - Conservation International


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Any More info. of this angler?* Have seen his fishing pictures around... He caught tons of huge piranha as well.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> *Any More info. of this angler?* Have seen his fishing pictures around... He caught tons of huge piranha as well.


Sorry not sure about him..got the picture from other fourm....

Need help on ID this...anyone seen it before?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it sold as hoplias curupira.

want to know his fishing story of the guy hold the huge wolf....




























...don't know how he did fishing Rio San Francisco...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I think it sold as hoplias curupira.


But there is not thunder marking on the face that seem like not..

well he is popular....I was searching for "タライロン" means hoplias

his face shows up..haha










http://moon.ap.teacup.com/teru/253.html


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoplias Intermedius...


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> But there is not thunder marking on the face that seem like not..
> 
> well he is popular....I was searching for "タライロン" means hoplias
> 
> ...


Me wants one of these 24"-28" h.aimara.this dude does show up with prize catches quite often.



Wolfman said:


> Hoplias Intermedius...


Nice! Very distinct patterns on your h.intermedius.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

For a 6" it can eat 2 big frog...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> But there is not thunder marking on the face that seem like not..
> 
> well he is popular....I was searching for "タライロン" means hoplias
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The piraya or sth. he caught just shocked lots people including me... planning to go PBASS and WOLF fishing...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The piraya or sth. he caught just shocked lots people including me... planning to go PBASS and WOLF fishing...


Post your catch here... Yup interesting way of fishing... whole body plus rod in the water left the head above water...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

A DVD called "the great amazon" shows how those wolf, arowana and Pbass had been fished out on Rio ***** and other river. A great 4 hours movie with all details...there is a scene showed how a big mala or so hit surface lure!.... I'm still looking for some vids show how to fish piranha...not the George Fear's way lol... And Miko from Venezuela made a movie of how they caught hoplias aimara down there...a must see movie for hoplias hobbyists.

Also, my buddy just bought a 45CM aimara in Beijing. I was so shocked about the price he paid!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> A DVD called "the great amazon" shows how those wolf, arowana and Pbass had been fished out on Rio ***** and other river. A great 4 hours movie with all details...there is a scene showed how a big mala or so hit surface lure!.... I'm still looking for some vids show how to fish piranha...not the George Fear's way lol... And Miko from Venezuela made a movie of how they caught hoplias aimara down there...a must see movie for hoplias hobbyists.
> 
> Also, my buddy just bought a 45CM aimara in Beijing. I was so shocked about the price he paid!


well which river your friend got it from?? Next month end when it come to my LFS.. It will cost me a lot.. I am not rich.. so installment plan plus need to work very hard..

I will do a search on the movie.. if got link to DL please pm me.

Ask your friend to post.. Today my LFS say might able to get amapa aimara..
I like the thick bar..it like ST..siamese tiger fish..


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

It's hard to find a link of DL since it's japanese only. but you go google searching, I think you can find the AVI on some european sites... the DVD comes up 2 discs and the movie is about 4 hours!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> It's hard to find a link of DL since it's japanese only. but you go google searching, I think you can find the AVI on some european sites... the DVD comes up 2 discs and the movie is about 4 hours!


Thank you.. been a great help.. i think fishing video is much more better than those normal hobby.. as seem like much popular in fishing than fish keeping..
It would be nice if i am able to travel for fishing in amazon....

will make a video out of it.."Name the fish that being caught"
and keep those very rare and nice ones at home haha


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

trying to go bassing this Xmas... Any way, what a rough idea of cichla's price in singapore? I mean wild caught.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Miko from Venezuela and Oliver from montreal, they made a great DVD of wolf fish from orinoco system... like how those aimara on market has been caught... bunches preview on utube. but you will love the whole movie!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> trying to go bassing this Xmas... Any way, what a rough idea of cichla's price in singapore? I mean wild caught.


well depending on what type and the size.. easily a few hundred of $$


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Miko from Venezuela and Oliver from montreal, they made a great DVD of wolf fish from orinoco system... like how those aimara on market has been caught... bunches preview on utube. but you will love the whole movie!


Yes but I dun know how to get the full moive... the most just afew min clip in youtube...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Yes but I dun know how to get the full moive... the most just afew min clip in youtube...


you could order the DVD from Miko's site. they ship world wide from Florida.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

or try those "file serve" websites. You have the best chance to find full version on those sites...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Any link to pm or e-mail??
[email protected] thank you...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Relocate them into a bigger tank.









Ready








Set








Go








Gone...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

nice pack! they will grow very quickly. the biggest guy form my pack is about 35CM now.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> nice pack! they will grow very quickly. the biggest guy form my pack is about 35CM now.


Please post some picture thank you
Wonder what their max size. 
From 3.5" to 8-9" now


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I got my pack early this year, they were about 4"-5". I'll try to post pics ASAP. They turn out as aggressive as aimara! They wait just under surface and attack anything fall into water. It's hard and kinda dangerous to feed them in one tank, so I have to separate them now.

here is vid when i just got them.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I got my pack early this year, they were about 4"-5". I'll try to post pics ASAP. They turn out as aggressive as aimara! They wait just under surface and attack anything fall into water. It's hard and kinda dangerous to feed them in one tank, so I have to separate them now.
> 
> here is vid when i just got them.


Hi H. ,
Hope to see the picture soon.
As I need to confirm the ID of it.
Yours marking seem like "()()()"
mine just normal line top and side of the body.
Do you think mine look like yours???

For me I consider them as active but not aggressive always want to eat.
Eat unless tummy like full then stop.
But when I put my hand in I make sure they know it my hand I dun want to let them mistaken it is food...

Aimara is totally out... Like your small Orinoco

There is a debate that in mfk a bro call Jelly aka Steve..
His he claim was Intermedius so back then I believe it was..
Till I got mine and I didn't ID it, it came under the name in the stocklist.

Hoplias intermedius

From 3"+ till now the size I notice it was different from bro Jelly.
Continue ...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

we have great super soft water in vancouver. that makes things easy. how's the water in singapore?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> we have great super soft water in vancouver. that makes things easy. how's the water in singapore?


Very chemical treated... Safe to drink
But not so safe for fish... 
Need to put some solution to make it safe.

BTW how do you ID yours as intermedius??


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

they are mala I believe. I will try to film them soon.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> they are mala I believe. I will try to film them soon.


Hope to see them soon...
what else you are keeping...

still trying to get my hand on aimara from amapa
like the thick bar marking...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I will look for a huge, I mean huge! orinoco aimara next year. The price is dropping a lot...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I will look for a huge, I mean huge! orinoco aimara next year. The price is dropping a lot...


mine should be orinco now at 15"

small one might be putting into renting pond for better growth rate...

3ft huge? for me is above 2ft is already a monster...and huge to me...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> mine should be orinco now at 15"
> 
> small one might be putting into renting pond for better growth rate...
> 
> 3ft huge? for me is above 2ft is already a monster...and huge to me...


around 75cm!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

This is to me a Hoplias Intermedius... didnt know it can grow so big...










what do you think


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

My wolf fish...picture not taken by me



















You might consider checking out amiidae.com


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice...interesting.....


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

sexy red eye!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Thank you.. been a great help.. i think fishing video is much more better than those normal hobby.. as seem like much popular in fishing than fish keeping..
> It would be nice if i am able to travel for fishing in amazon....
> 
> will make a video out of it.."Name the fish that being caught"
> and keep those very rare and nice ones at home haha


made a clip of the wolf part. here is the link: http://www.cariba.ca/wolf.flv

fish on barcelos brasil.

Let me know after you download it.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> made a clip of the wolf part. here is the link: http://www.cariba.ca/wolf.flv
> 
> fish on barcelos brasil.
> 
> Let me know after you download it.


Thank for the clip... I have DL it ...
look like a blackwolf catch to me..
still waiting for my aimara to grow big...that would be interesting...
cage the tank with pad lock...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Thank for the clip... I have DL it ...
> look like a blackwolf catch to me..
> still waiting for my aimara to grow big...that would be interesting...
> cage the tank with pad lock...


I found the exact spots in Brasil they were fishing. I'm planning to go there in 2011. Catching those crazy peacock bass will be a blast...

how big is your aiamara now?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I found the exact spots in Brasil they were fishing. I'm planning to go there in 2011. Catching those crazy peacock bass will be a blast...
> 
> how big is your aiamara now?


15"+ only...
So good... Catch a giant aimara and with your face to post here...
Just like Teru haha it will be great...
I dun think I can last a few min there in the wild 
The flying bugs will be enough to make me crazy


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

not mine..this was taken sometime back when i was in the fish shop...
net in by my friend and me getting splash while filming


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi H.,

You seen this before?? He is a hardcore...

NATURAL BORN KILLERS


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Today change some water...got bitten by Hoplias intermedius... got 5 dun know which is the one...
last time always when my hand go in they will move away.. now still the same but will attack...
guess the bigger they are the more aggressive they are...

quite deep bite from it...lucky not by my aimara or will rip my finger off...


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Amazing fish you have there wolfman! Nice videos and pictures
 i hope your hand is okay!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

RedVulcan said:


> Amazing fish you have there wolfman! Nice videos and pictures
> i hope your hand is okay!


Thank you, hand is OK notice there is 8 small little hole of bite marks....


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

My small aimara update


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

My Mala! Got him on a boxing day deal for $10. Not shy at all and eats smelts just as big as himself!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Tapajos Red, Hoplias Aimara


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Tapajos Red, Hoplias Aimara


Wow!

any idea of the price in europe?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Wow!
> 
> any idea of the price in europe?


almost 4x the price of a normal aimara

http://aquafin.web.infoseek.co.jp/bigfish/Large fish-top.html

I think you can read it...translate as the highest individual.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^ The "Black Arowana" has me really interested. Doesn't seem seem like any aro I've seen o_0


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> ^ The "Black Arowana" has me really interested. Doesn't seem seem like any aro I've seen o_0


That's what they look like when born. They change color as the grow. Hence the name 'Black Arowana'.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^Thanks for the info  There fry colouration is just amazing! ahah


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> almost 4x the price of a normal aimara
> 
> 'åŒ^‹›
> 
> I think you can read it...translate as the highest individual.


Yes. but this one is on German and European market! I'm wondering the price Amazon-exotic-import put on.

Where was your small aimara from?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

From










to










and now in my tank










after some research this Topajos Red is consider very very rare.
I only see it picture available some where last year Nov.

i think it could be what it look like when it is bigger


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah! they look like the same.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Yeah! they look like the same.


I notice that Tapajos & Amapa type got a hunch back look....

I am going to use Arcadia reptile with have D3, UVB & UVA to tan it.
I feel the the different looks and marking have to do with..
-water
-water pressure
-water current
-temperature
-sunlight amount

will try a before and after


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I notice that Tapajos & Amapa type got a hunch back look....
> 
> I am going to use Arcadia reptile with have D3, UVB & UVA to tan it.
> I feel the the different looks and marking have to do with..
> ...


type of light source as well...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> type of light source as well...


Different with sunlight amount?

I watch TV .. NAT GEO history about Dino 
How even the oxygen level plays a big part on size.
Plus how they even get feather to become bird

What my little project is I am trying to make it super red...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

lights of 2700K and 6500K make significant difference on color.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Hi H.,
> 
> You seen this before?? He is a hardcore...
> 
> NATURAL BORN KILLERS


Yes. I've seen this.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> lights of 2700K and 6500K make significant difference on color.


Getting this light tomorrow too bad the T5 version not out yet...

•** *12% UVB for the synthesis of vitamin D3
•** *Full spectrum lamp
•** *Produces excellent natural colours
*
As a full spectrum lamp, the Arcadia D3+ Reptile lamp simulates sunlight. This provides good colour rendering for viewing the vivid colours of your reptiles and their environment.
*
The colour temperature of 7,500K approximates the mix of direct and indirect light from a bright, cloud free sky.

Wonder any other way to get my Tapajos bigger faster.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

get some pictures please. really wanna see what they will look like under this...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> get some pictures please. really wanna see what they will look like under this...


will do a before & after...
hope there is some differences...

seem like nowadays there is alot of aimara keepers...
from French Guyana and other river not from VZ.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> will do a before & after...
> hope there is some differences...
> 
> seem like nowadays there is alot of aimara keepers...
> from French Guyana and other river not from VZ.


haven't seen VZ aimara this year so far... I hope they will be on market soon.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Entering the wolf den. Thanks Hugo for the wolves! Getting a 14" Hoplias Microlepis soon.

Here is a 16" Hoplias Malabaricus in a comm tank. Eats like a pig.








Here in a temporary holding tank before I placed him in my 375g monster comm tank









Here is my 12" Hoplias Curupira in a holding tank. Need to fatten this guy before going to the comm tank.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

give the black couple feeders. you will see....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> give the black couple feeders. you will see....


He ate my oscar. I got feeder snakehead for him. He just need to finish a bg of smelt firsts. He ate two smelts yesterday.

BTW Wolfman ID'ed the mala for me and he said it's a microlepis.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet the oscar didn't even see if comming.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> I bet the oscar didn't even see if comming.


Nope it did see it coming just couldn't get out of the way. It was face first.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> He ate my oscar. I got feeder snakehead for him. He just need to finish a bg of smelt firsts. He ate two smelts yesterday.
> 
> BTW Wolfman ID'ed the mala for me and he said it's a microlepis.


Microlepis? OH!? I honestly have no knowledge of mircolepis.... need keep to study!

Any way, here is the fantastic pattern it showed when I got them from Charles last Feb., and they were 4 inch babies. The pattern will still show clearly when it really settle down.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Microlepis? OH!? I honestly have no knowledge of mircolepis.... need keep to study!
> 
> Any way, here is the fantastic pattern it showed when I got them from Charles last Feb., and they were 4 inch babies. The pattern will still show clearly when it really settle down.


Wow! How many do you have?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow! How many do you have?


I had a pack. you got probably the biggest one, others are just a bit smaller...


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I just had my 8" ray kill one of my 13" malas. Go figure as everyone warned me that things would go the other way.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman,

Regarding to Hoplias Microlepis, I found bunches confuse info. do you have a good resource?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> I just had my 8" ray kill one of my 13" malas. Go figure as everyone warned me that things would go the other way.


how is this possible!!!???

I wish you filmed that!

I wonder if my ray will ever get as aggressive as that??


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

She just REALLY didn't like the wolf. Shes sweet as peaches to every other fish I own, including another wolf of equal size. She just had a serious problem with the one...NEVER underestimate a ray haha.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> She just REALLY didn't like the wolf. Shes sweet as peaches to every other fish I own, including another wolf of equal size. She just had a serious problem with the one...NEVER underestimate a ray haha.


Did it corner the wolf and started chewing on it? Kinda hard to believe as a 13" wolfish can still getaway even under a 8" stingray. Unless it was stung or it died of some other reason and the ray went to scavenge the remains. Did you saw how it happened?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Wolfman,
> 
> Regarding to Hoplias Microlepis, I found bunches confuse info. do you have a good resource?


Well to me it the spot and the marking....
but i found this and got confuse too...










As i seen from other forum he got one which look like how i normally ID.

To me they are from Microlepis (Ecuador)


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Well to me it the spot and the marking....
> but i found this and got confuse too...
> 
> 
> ...


more confuse now!. never seen this kind before.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Did you saw how it happened?


 She cornered, took an eye out, found him again, grabbed fins (violently) pushed him into driftwood, damaged the other eye and it was a rapid downward spiral from there. She surprised me greatly with her speed, power, aggression and determination. Combined with the fact that rays seems to be on a different level of intelligence than wolves.

Very bizarre because she'll cruise right over top of the other wolf. Not even a hint of aggression.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> She cornered, took an eye out, found him again, grabbed fins (violently) pushed him into driftwood, damaged the other eye and it was a rapid downward spiral from there. She surprised me greatly with her speed, power, aggression and determination. Combined with the fact that rays seems to be on a different level of intelligence than wolves.
> 
> Very bizarre because she'll cruise right over top of the other wolf. Not even a hint of aggression.


That is one dangerous ray. Sell and get a new one.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> more confuse now!. never seen this kind before.


that how I feel...
My LFS came in alot of black wolf and 5~6" cute mini aimara...
Said to be from Atabapo, blackwolf cheek seem to be reddish..
aimara also have some reddish but not like my Tapajos those kind of brick red.



Illbuyourcatfish said:


> She cornered, took an eye out, found him again, grabbed fins (violently) pushed him into driftwood, damaged the other eye and it was a rapid downward spiral from there. She surprised me greatly with her speed, power, aggression and determination. Combined with the fact that rays seems to be on a different level of intelligence than wolves.
> 
> Very bizarre because she'll cruise right over top of the other wolf. Not even a hint of aggression.


sorry for your lost...always thought can be comm..
as seen in youtube 2 aimara with some big ray...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

then again










pictured above: Hoplias microlepis - extremely rare wolf fish import from Choco (Western Colombia)

from Tangled Up in Cichlids

this is more like how I id it to be...


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a feeling aimara would have turned the tables, or at least defended itself!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> then again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. This is new to me as well. I got great knowledge there!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Thanks man. This is new to me as well. I got great knowledge there!


I miss a chance to get it... There was 3..
I thought was a goby..

So the final ID was a mala..
It was ask by Jeff himself at the other forum..

But after much study, finally know how to ID.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoplias microlepis, state of choco


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How to ID mala vs micro? Need info.... Still can't tell and I'm still learning. If they are bichir or lungfish then it won't be a problem but I'm still new to hoplias.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> How to ID mala vs micro? Need info.... Still can't tell and I'm still learning. If they are bichir or lungfish then it won't be a problem but I'm still new to hoplias.


Not easy as I am still learning and doing more research.
Can start on Aimara, Curupira, lacerdae & intermedius better...
As it is easier for me too.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Not easy as I am still learning and doing more research.
> Can start on Aimara, Curupira, lacerdae & intermedius better...
> As it is easier for me too.


yes. There are always exciting fish out of rivers!

Take a look of these:


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> yes. There are always exciting fish out of rivers!
> 
> Take a look of these:


yup seen it at

BIGIN¡¡¥ï¡¼¥ë¥É¥Õ¥£¥Ã¥·¥å¡¡¥Ó¥Ã¥°¥¤¥ó

not sure what was it...
look like a lacerdae...
but some said it was a giant black wolf.

I am much more interested to look for a very very big black wolf...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> yup seen it at
> 
> BIGIN¡¡¥ï¡¼¥ë¥É¥Õ¥£¥Ã¥·¥å¡¡¥Ó¥Ã¥°¥¤¥ó
> 
> ...


I like that small aimara (amapa look ), do you think it really comes from brazil?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I like that small aimara (amapa look ), do you think it really comes from brazil?


alot of picture there from Amapa....next time got chance will fly over there hand carry home..


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

wolfman, not trying to scare you, but it doesn't make sense all wolffish is allowed while all piranhas are banned in singapore....


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> wolfman, not trying to scare you, but it doesn't make sense all wolffish is allowed while all piranhas are banned in singapore....


Well simple, they only know what is common wolf...
But I think because eg like Aimara really cost alot dun think anyone want to let go into the river....
then again perhaps piranhas can reproduce very easy..(Maybe)

last...do you know that in my country "chewing gum or bubble gum" is banned.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

yes. good point of reproduce. red belly piranha is widely tank bred in asia now...

"chewing gum", yup. not big deal for me... at least I could still smoking last time I've been your country...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> yes. good point of reproduce. red belly piranha is widely tank bred in asia now...
> 
> "chewing gum", yup. not big deal for me... at least I could still smoking last time I've been your country...


smoke only in open area....
If ever come here again let me know..we go see fish.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

ID on it river?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

is this guy new? I probably can see your fish this fall.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Just got this black wolf from C.A.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> is this guy new? I probably can see your fish this fall.


Yes new, 5" with my friend safe keep.
When is the fall??? During aquarama ??

Aquarama 2011


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Just got this black wolf from C.A.


Nice setup & tankmate.
More close up


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Just got this black wolf from C.A.


VERY NICE PIECE! I like the color.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Yes new, 5" with my friend safe keep.
> When is the fall??? During aquarama ??
> 
> Aquarama 2011


probably oct... aquarama gonna be fun,right?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> probably oct... aquarama gonna be fun,right?


Not bad... Once every 2 years have it...
New produce, book, magazine, poster, new design tank, filtration.
Plus setup of tanks from planted, marine... Aro.. Pleco
Just too bad no odd ball. Or I bring my aimara to see if can get 1st price


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

New blackwolf. Well more like brownwolf. Hoplias Curupira "Choco, Columbia".


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

lots wolf now.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> lots wolf now.


Gonna get more.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

get an aimara! this is good time.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> get an aimara! this is good time.


Don't have a tank for an amaira yet.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Without flash.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

nice true colour of it...
get more black wolf and comm them...
As it seem not so easy...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> nice true colour of it...
> get more black wolf and comm them...
> As it seem not so easy...


Already have 3 curupiras in there and 2 malas. So far so good. My aba aba gets tick off if any disturbance occur which my cichlids likes to do.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Already have 3 curupiras in there and 2 malas. So far so good. My aba aba gets tick off if any disturbance occur which my cichlids likes to do.


can see a full tank shot of it..
as my friend wanted to comm them and.. scare it will turn out bad..
as i lost a 13" as try to comm and perhaps breed them...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> can see a full tank shot of it..
> as my friend wanted to comm them and.. scare it will turn out bad..
> as i lost a 13" as try to comm and perhaps breed them...


I'll try to take full tank shot tomorrow. I do mine JDM style and it works for aggressive fish to comm together.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

What style is that??
How big is your tank??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> What style is that??
> How big is your tank??


Tank is 375g. JDM stands for Japanese Domestic Market or Just Do Monsters. It's an overcrowding of fish in a big tank. The style originated in Japan. It also need advance filteration to hold the massive bio-load. You will know what's JDM style once you see my tank. Many hates that style as many still stick to old fashion way and still don't understand how it work.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Tank is 375g. JDM stands for Japanese Domestic Market or Just Do Monsters. It's an overcrowding of fish in a big tank. The style originated in Japan. It also need advance filteration to hold the massive bio-load. You will know what's JDM style once you see my tank. Many hates that style as many still stick to old fashion way and still don't understand how it work.


Well I dun hate it...as if i am getting a new place..the most is 2 big tank top & bottom...plus houses is getting smaller and smaller..1 big tank..for 1 max size aimara...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

how's the house price going down there, wolfman?

aimara is quite active when it's in a big tank...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Well I dun hate it...as if i am getting a new place..the most is 2 big tank top & bottom...plus houses is getting smaller and smaller..1 big tank..for 1 max size aimara...


Here is my full tank shot. Check out the tread. Click the link below.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...-shot-jdm-style-2011-update-13272/#post113777


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> how's the house price going down there, wolfman?
> 
> aimara is quite active when it's in a big tank...


YouTube - Aimara

Well size at >5" is about $900
7~8" is about $1500
they seldom come in very big size..


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Crazy cool fish!! Hope you have a chain link glove for aquascaping...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> YouTube - Aimara
> 
> Well size at >5" is about $900
> 7~8" is about $1500
> they seldom come in very big size..


crazy little guy. it will grow out fast. IMO, either go small guy like less than 10" or go huge one over 2'...

The fish price is not bad... but I was asking the HOUSE price!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> crazy little guy. it will grow out fast. IMO, either go small guy like less than 10" or go huge one over 2'...
> 
> The fish price is not bad... but I was asking the HOUSE price!


can't find a 2' if can i will get a big tank and a max size aimara...
now waiting for it to grow...and if it ever banned then it will worth much much more...

what is house price?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my mala found a nice comfy area. It's actually my channa maculata's nest.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

they love those kinda plastic plant, and hang like this...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> they love those kinda plastic plant, and hang like this...


YES it loves the cover. It also a perfect spot for me to hand feed both three wolves. The only thing I cannot hand feed is the curupira that I got from you. Still acting skitish. Probably from the fish that have not yet grown back. Both new curupira tha I got from charles will come to the front and will take 3 whole prawns from my hand. The mala just sit till I place a prawn close to it's mouth. Will eat about 5 prawns.


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

SWEET FISH DUDE!!!

http://wwwbcaquaria.comforum/members/corad96-2017/


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> YES it loves the cover. It also a perfect spot for me to hand feed both three wolves. The only thing I cannot hand feed is the curupira that I got from you. Still acting skitish. Probably from the fish that have not yet grown back. Both new curupira tha I got from charles will come to the front and will take 3 whole prawns from my hand. The mala just sit till I place a prawn close to it's mouth. Will eat about 5 prawns.


I'M NOT KIDDING TO WARN YOU, WOLF CAN JUMP AND BITE YOUR FINGER WHEN HAND FEEDING. it happened before... and it doesn't have to be aimara.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, El. You really should watch how you feed them. I have seen 2 people in person with a wolf bite. It ain't fun. And stitches required for one of the poor fellow.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Well aimara deadly bite if it do the death twitch...
which will rip off finger or a part of a fish...

BTW I am out at other country... My mum said one of my aimara just out and die... Need advise on making a fish skull out of it...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> I'M NOT KIDDING TO WARN YOU, WOLF CAN JUMP AND BITE YOUR FINGER WHEN HAND FEEDING. it happened before... and it doesn't have to be aimara.


Lol! It's all good. I hand feed 4-6 feet sharks before. A wolffish is nothing.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> yup, El. You really should watch how you feed them. I have seen 2 people in person with a wolf bite. It ain't fun. And stitches required for one of the poor fellow.


Lol! I'm careful too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Well aimara deadly bite if it do the death twitch...
> which will rip off finger or a part of a fish...
> 
> BTW I am out at other country... My mum said one of my aimara just out and die... Need advise on making a fish skull out of it...


I actually boiled mine in rubbing alcohol. Once I get all then skin off. I slightly use a toothbrush and dip the toothbrush on the bleach and apply to the skull. Not too much bleach as it will soften the skull and turn to powder of pure bleach. Make 75% water and 25% bleach. Then boil back in alcohol again. You will need scalpel, tootpick or whatever can get the flesh off. The tricky part is getting the flesh off the check as it might ruin some the plating on the face. I never done a wolffish skull before so I got no clue on how to clean it properly. Each fish species have different skull structure. However most predatory fish are pretty much alike with lots of muscle on the check area and behind the eye which are tricky to get rid of. Careful on taking out the flesh on this area. Also have a super glue ready as just incase you mess up and ruin the skull. You can attach them together.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I actually boiled mine in rubbing alcohol. Once I get all then skin off. I slightly use a toothbrush and dip the toothbrush on the bleach and apply to the skull. Not too much bleach as it will soften the skull and turn to powder of pure bleach. Make 75% water and 25% bleach. Then boil back in alcohol again. You will need scalpel, tootpick or whatever can get the flesh off. The tricky part is getting the flesh off the check as it might ruin some the plating on the face. I never done a wolffish skull before so I got no clue on how to clean it properly. Each fish species have different skull structure. However most predatory fish are pretty much alike with lots of muscle on the check area and behind the eye which are tricky to get rid of. Careful on taking out the flesh on this area. Also have a super glue ready as just incase you mess up and ruin the skull. You can attach them together.


Any easy way??
Like put under the sun and let nature do the rest...
Or get meal worm or super worm...
Dun really want to get gross...
Watch the most dirtiest job...
Boil it till the flash soft enough to remove from
The skull and then throw into the tank of bug..
Last is put in some kind of tank to make the skull white and clean..


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

stupid question but couldnt you just bury it for a long time?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I actually boiled mine in rubbing alcohol. Once I get all then skin off. I slightly use a toothbrush and dip the toothbrush on the bleach and apply to the skull. Not too much bleach as it will soften the skull and turn to powder of pure bleach. Make 75% water and 25% bleach. Then boil back in alcohol again. You will need scalpel, tootpick or whatever can get the flesh off. The tricky part is getting the flesh off the check as it might ruin some the plating on the face. I never done a wolffish skull before so I got no clue on how to clean it properly. Each fish species have different skull structure. However most predatory fish are pretty much alike with lots of muscle on the check area and behind the eye which are tricky to get rid of. Careful on taking out the flesh on this area. Also have a super glue ready as just incase you mess up and ruin the skull. You can attach them together.


that one sounds kinda nasty......lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Any easy way??
> Like put under the sun and let nature do the rest...
> Or get meal worm or super worm...
> Dun really want to get gross...
> ...


If you let it dry under the sun or the bugs. It's gonna get nasty and smells bad even once it's all dry up. I just hated that rotten smell. I do the alcohol method as once done, you won't be smelling anything bad from the skull.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> If you let it dry under the sun or the bugs. It's gonna get nasty and smells bad even once it's all dry up. I just hated that rotten smell. I do the alcohol method as once done, you won't be smelling anything bad from the skull.


IC...so guess that why that is the so call dirtiest job...from NAT GEO.
Well before reaching i decided to forgo the idea...and when i reach home i ask around...well they throw it away...never mind ...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> IC...so guess that why that is the so call dirtiest job...from NAT GEO.
> Well before reaching i decided to forgo the idea...and when i reach home i ask around...well they throw it away...never mind ...


Sorry about your lost man.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Sorry about your lost man.


Thanks... the sad part is i cant go home... 
i am thinking to try out what my friend did to the black wolf..
harden already but put in tank with a power head and alot of bubble..
and it rises from the dead... something like CPR...but it takes awhile...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Thanks... the sad part is i cant go home...
> i am thinking to try out what my friend did to the black wolf..
> harden already but put in tank with a power head and alot of bubble..
> and it rises from the dead... something like CPR...but it takes awhile...


yes. I heard stories like this before, like couple hours may be ok for wolf.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Picked up my Aimara today and a new pic of my Black wolf from C.A.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Picked up my Aimara today and a new pic of my Black wolf from C.A.


Oh it you...
hope later i got time to post my new black wolf too...
maybe put in Aimara tank for a quick photo shot before into another tank..


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Picked up my Aimara today and a new pic of my Black wolf from C.A.


aimara looks good, not even a wound on lip! I guess too much feeders in the tank though.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

my new black wolf....cover with velvet...
should have taken it last week, was too busy..


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

looks good. any information where it had been caught?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> looks good. any information where it had been caught?


heard it might be from Atabapo...
but i think it could be Suriname same as Aimara...
not so sure..

Anyway it heal from velvet within 24h










tank heater temp put to 35 degree... but it only reach like 30...
put a 1 small cup of medicine, next day so happy to see it ok


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine is now jet black which I like even more. Charles told me when I first got mine that will only eat live fish. Well actually I got lucky and my black wolf made it easy for me. Mine will accept any meaty food that I drop in the water. Also ate some hikari jumbo carnivore sticks. My other black wolf however that I got from Hugo will only eat prawn and smelt. Still both are doing well. No aggression so far.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

told you they will get all black


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> told you they will get all black


Thanks Charles! Now find me hoplias intermedius and hoplias microlepis.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Thanks Charles! Now find me hoplias intermedius and hoplias microlepis.


Are you trying to keep all their type too???
A collection of Hoplias family.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Are you trying to keep all their type too???
> A collection of Hoplias family.


I believe so.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Are you trying to keep all their type too???
> A collection of Hoplias family.


Yep. That's the plan. Pushing my hobby to the next level again. Lol!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Yep. That's the plan. Pushing my hobby to the next level again. Lol!


That mean you really need to keep Hoplias Aimara 
Too bad you are so far away..or i pass you my intermedius..
they are rather aggressive..... 1 is 1 eye jack...


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

My first wolf


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

nice black wolf and deco...is it real?
put some sand would be nicer...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> That mean you really need to keep Hoplias Aimara
> Too bad you are so far away..or i pass you my intermedius..
> they are rather aggressive..... 1 is 1 eye jack...


Amaira will be my last wolf when I have a place for it. I was planning to place it in a comm tank as I like to place the most aggressive fish and unpredictable in a comm tank such as the aba aba and WAL. However seeing what it did to your lapradei, then I changed my mind and just get a tank for itself.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Amaira will be my last wolf when I have a place for it. I was planning to place it in a comm tank as I like to place the most aggressive fish and unpredictable in a comm tank such as the aba aba and WAL. However seeing what it did to your lapradei, then I changed my mind and just get a tank for itself.


I will be comming my intermedius into the tank with lacerdae and blackwolf..
hope it works out then perhaps only keep a few...let go some where the rest in my river to breed haha


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I will be comming my intermedius into the tank with lacerdae and blackwolf..
> hope it works out then perhaps only keep a few...let go some where the rest in my river to breed haha


Hopefully my two black wolf would pair up as they seems to be hanging out together and not even flaring withe each other. They both flare up when my mala gets near.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Hopefully my two black wolf would pair up as they seems to be hanging out together and not even flaring withe each other. They both flare up when my mala gets near.


Interesting.... Do they move as a pair??
Like I seen before aimara and black wolf pair..
The black will follow the Aimara and rest beside it.

More of my black pic.. Heard lfs might be coming in 16~18"
black wolf...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Interesting.... Do they move as a pair??
> Like I seen before aimara and black wolf pair..
> The black will follow the Aimara and rest beside it.


They both chill out right next to each other.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They both chill out right next to each other.


Very good really pair up...
Both any detail difference so can tell m or f


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Very good really pair up...
> Both any detail difference so can tell m or f


The One from hugo doesn't have that wider fins and the new one I got from Charles much wider dorsal fin.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> The One from hugo doesn't have that wider fins and the new one I got from Charles much wider dorsal fin.


Some picture for compare will be great


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Some picture for compare will be great


Hard to take pics as they hide behind my snakehead's nest.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Hard to take pics as they hide behind my snakehead's nest.


Please make a vid when you have time. wanna see it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Please make a vid when you have time. wanna see it.


I'll try. Not much movement as they just chill right next to each other.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> That mean you really need to keep Hoplias Aimara
> Too bad you are so far away..or i pass you my intermedius..
> they are rather aggressive..... 1 is 1 eye jack...


Get a tank ready, Earl. Venezuela aimara is coming!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Get a tank ready, Earl. Venezuela aimara is coming!


I'm still a bit broke. I need my cuban gars in first and my channa barca.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I'm still a bit broke. I need my cuban gars in first and my channa barca.


LOL! never see you broke when fish coming. 

Any way, the black you got from me came from far east orinoco, guyana part.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Just comm my 2 intermedius with my lacerdae & black wolf...
at the moment still doing alright as got the gentle giant to cool things off...


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

*Hoplias Aimara*

Settled in a little more. Eating smelts!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Settled in a little more. Eating smelts!


great. smelt is good food. All my wolf love smelt.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

not mine just sharing....
I always tell others that they eat piranha for breakfast..


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> not mine just sharing....
> I always tell others that they eat piranha for breakfast..


I always believe if I throw my 20" aimara into my cariba tank, they will tear the poor aimara part in seconds as well.  ...

I think those kind "gravel" is really not good for wolf for sure...

I'm still waiting to get another aimara ( redish guy... )...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> I always believe if I throw my 20" aimara into my cariba tank, they will tear the poor aimara part in seconds as well.  ...
> 
> I think those kind "gravel" is really not good for wolf for sure...
> 
> I'm still waiting to get another aimara ( redish guy... )...


Great, I wonder which river it will be.
As there might be other river have reddish aimara...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Great, I wonder which river it will be.
> As there might be other river have reddish aimara...


I have the patient. a bit picky of both color and size for this one...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

seem like growth bigger...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

did i share this before?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for that vid! wolf fish surely has lots more just than teeth...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Guess his face expression means....










coming soon in River Monster 3


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

this is must see.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

ID on Hoplias Sp.



















same batch but how come under different...
1st picture look like a lacerdae under jaw..while the 2nd look more like a mala.

anyway here for laugh


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

do you have a full shot of the second one ( mala? ) ?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> do you have a full shot of the second one ( mala? ) ?












It was ID as Hoplias Australis....
But still need more confirmation


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

collection point?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> collection point?


only know it was Colombia shipment...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Some update



















Today mood is darker colour


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

nice color! 
How come there are other fish in its tank? A raphael cat!!!? mine won't even allow a tiny tetra in its tank...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> nice color!
> How come there are other fish in its tank? A raphael cat!!!? mine won't even allow a tiny tetra in its tank...


My guess is Brazil type is less aggressive...
or it is still small...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

some update


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! I was just going to say wrong wolf and then I seen the other one under the wood! LOL


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Wolf update. He is up for sale as he didn't play nice with my Aba aba knife fish. I had to throw him in the big tank but it's already overstocked so just temporary until he sells.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

nice wolf... i like black wolf too...
still a ? on their maz size...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> nice wolf... i like black wolf too...
> still a ? on their maz size...


Mine just hit 15" now. Got it at 12" just a few months back. Lost both the other black wolf and the mala from jumping out while I was doing water changed. I usually opened the window opened as I placed the hose out the window. Two of the wolf jumped out and I did not even noticed. When outside the next morning and saw two wolves dried outside my window. Sucks!!!!! Got 1 left and getting another mala from Hugo when I get back. Still in Vegas just wagtch pacman's fight with mosley.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Mine just hit 15" now. Got it at 12" just a few months back. Lost both the other black wolf and the mala from jumping out while I was doing water changed. I usually opened the window opened as I placed the hose out the window. Two of the wolf jumped out and I did not even noticed. When outside the next morning and saw two wolves dried outside my window. Sucks!!!!! Got 1 left and getting another mala from Hugo when I get back. Still in Vegas just wagtch pacman's fight with mosley.


Their growth rate is super slow...
i lost 2 BW too... 1 due to fighting as want to comm them for breeding...
the the other one die after 2 week due to the injury become worst...sob


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Aimara and Mala can grow out *very fast* in my experience. Not sure about black wolf since I don't really know how big they suppose to be as adults. Never have a chance to grow out a baby black.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> Aimara and Mala can grow out *very fast* in my experience. Not sure about black wolf since I don't really know how big they suppose to be as adults. Never have a chance to grow out a baby black.


My black wolf seems to grow fast. I just place a meter and it's actually close to 16". Only got it at 12" on March.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> My black wolf seems to grow fast. I just place a meter and it's actually close to 16". Only got it at 12" on March.


What did you feed it with?
Yours could be an alpha... 
Eg, my aimara could be an alpha
As super aggressive... I seen some same size one
Not even close...

Hope you can pump it till it reach atleast over 18"...
Reason is I expect their max size to be between 18"-24" only.
Yet to see anyone post or fish out big blackwolf over 20".


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

H . said:


> Aimara and Mala can grow out *very fast* in my experience. Not sure about black wolf since I don't really know how big they suppose to be as adults. Never have a chance to grow out a baby black.


Yup, but only for some..
Last time got mala... Only one the growth rate is super fast as eat non stop till the belly cannot fit. But other is shy to eat ...

My Tapajos eat alot growth rate seem fast now,
But my big one is too aggressive eat a few and kill the rest.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> What did you feed it with?
> Yours could be an alpha...
> Eg, my aimara could be an alpha
> As super aggressive... I seen some same size one
> ...


My black wolf will eat any food I place in the tank even will eat the carrots that I feed my lungfish. Weird.... I feed massivores, jumbo carnistics, smelts, prawn and beef or chicken meat. Just make sure no fatty tissue.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

This is the MALA for King-el.

I was preparing my lures... it just came up to check!










H.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> This is the MALA for King-el.
> 
> I was preparing my lures... it just came up to check!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to pick it up. Still in the US though.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

No rush, man. have a good time down there!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoplias Curupira "Nhamunda"



















Hoplias Lacerdae
Colour abit off...


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

My Aimara comm tank...













































The Brave one...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> My Aimara comm tank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that lil' tetra called?


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

In this tank,there is...

hoplias aimara, Tapajos
Polypterus bichir bichir
polypterus endlicheri endlicheri Guniea x 2
polypterus senegalus (wild)
parachromis dovii x 2 (pair)
Centrodoras hasemani
Megalodoras irwini
Oxydoras niger
Agamyxis pectinifrons
Platydoras costatus
Colossoma Macropomum, Black Pacu x 3
Brycon Sp.
Emperor Blue Hook x 3

that all at the moment, will throw in somemore Polypterus & Pleco.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

amazing shot.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

a full body shot










BTW is this a short body??


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

looks ok to me.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Update on my Aimara! Sorry had to edit and use photobucket.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Update on my Aimara!


no links? pic or vid?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

nice pattern. looks very clean as well.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Which River??


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Which River??


I think it came from Guyana.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> I think it came from Guyana.


Great catch, always though their colour is just dark brown...


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

aimara from Colombia and Venezuela area is kinda darker grey.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

Love your pet fish too much...
Some feel pain when they bleed while others feel high


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Love your pet fish too much...
> Some feel pain when they bleed while others feel high


I would love to see it do that to a fully grown one and have not yet been feed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I would love to see it do that to a fully grown one and have not yet been feed for 2 weeks.


My 17" should be more than enough to rip his finger off 1 by 1 and then his whole hand...


----------

